# avn red forever?



## Fatmike_011 (1 Apr 2009)

Anyone goin through the recruitment process know how long Avn is gonna be a red for, as in how many people there hiring over the years to come, thanks


----------



## stevea32 (2 Apr 2009)

I was told They aren't hiring AVN for a while, so I had to interview for something else or I could wait and see if anything opens up


----------



## Fatmike_011 (2 Apr 2009)

stevea32 said:
			
		

> I was told They aren't hiring AVN for a while, so I had to interview for something else or I could wait and see if anything opens up






Really?  When did you apply?


----------



## stevea32 (2 Apr 2009)

I was told that on Tuesday of this week, I interviewed for ACS Tech yesterday because they couldn't tell me how long I would have to wait for AVN to open up again


----------



## Fatmike_011 (2 Apr 2009)

I thought they were crying for people, maybe just because of the delay in Borden. So i guess its not red right now.

ACS seems like a good trade too, lots of good tickets after the military.


----------



## belka (2 Apr 2009)

Yep, ACS will get you further in the civy world than AVN will.

I can see how AVN would be red, borden has been full of AVN's for a few years now, you only need so many.


----------



## observor 69 (2 Apr 2009)

How about AVS?


----------



## Fatmike_011 (2 Apr 2009)

belka said:
			
		

> I can see how AVN would be red, borden has been full of AVN's for a few years now, you only need so many.




You can or can't see how AVN would be red?


----------



## belka (3 Apr 2009)

Fatmike_011 said:
			
		

> You can or can't see how AVN would be red?



I'm only assuming that its red because Borden has been full for the past few years with AVN techs going through the system. After this tech generation period is over I can see how they'd slow down recruiting techs as AVN's. You only need so many in the CF.


----------



## Fatmike_011 (3 Apr 2009)

Does anyone really know what they mean by "RED".  Is it no one in no one out, or just no one out,  Thanks


----------



## belka (3 Apr 2009)

I believe it means that when you show up to the recruiting center, you'll have to choose something else other than AVN. I haven't been to a recruiting center in years so they might have changed their color system. Lets just assume that red=stop which equals no one allowed to join as an AVN.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Apr 2009)

RED means a distressed trade in severe need of personel.


----------



## meni0n (3 Apr 2009)

I'd add that there is a certain percentage of people allowed out. If a trade is red, I believe they allow 0.5% out. But it is possible to get out as I just went from a red to a green trade.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Apr 2009)

belka said:
			
		

> I believe it means that when you show up to the recruiting center, you'll have to choose something else other than AVN. I haven't been to a recruiting center in years so they might have changed their color system. Lets just assume that red=stop which equals no one allowed to join as an AVN.



 :

Did you not read that "Red" indicated a "distressed Trade";  NOT a "Closed" Trade.  You have it bass ackwards.  It means that they are recruiting for these Trades, and not allowing people leave that Trade.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (11 Apr 2009)

i act as liason between CFRC in our area an my ATO...it's open, its closed, its open, its closed..until apr 1 AVS was 'more' open, meaning they needed more in distress..lol...AVN was open last week...who knows what will happen next week.


----------



## yoeun (13 Apr 2009)

well lets hope its still open! I received my offer last week. (i accepted it of course)

I was really worried that i wouldn't get my SEP for my AVN course at Canadore college. Aldo supprized to know that it isn't in HIGH demand as i thought. When I was interviewed I was told that there was only 15 openings on April 1st.

Good luck


----------



## RetiredRoyal (14 Apr 2009)

yoeun said:
			
		

> well lets hope its still open! I received my offer last week. (i accepted it of course)
> 
> I was really worried that i wouldn't get my SEP for my AVN course at Canadore college. Aldo supprized to know that it isn't in HIGH demand as i thought. When I was interviewed I was told that there was only 15 openings on April 1st.
> 
> Good luck



gratz..did i tell you or did i tell you...lol....i got my offer for FE last week...big daddy is going back to the reg force.


----------



## yoeun (15 Apr 2009)

RetiredRoyal said:
			
		

> gratz..did i tell you or did i tell you...lol....i got my offer for FE last week...big daddy is going back to the reg force.



thanks to you actually. You sent me a text the day before and I called the recruiting center right away. From there i went and did an interview. Went by pretty quick. There was actually 2 guys from the recruiting center before me who had already recieved offers.


----------



## Supra (25 Apr 2009)

S84Kam said:
			
		

> When I was interviewed I was told that there was only 15 openings on April 1st.



My RC called and asked me to switch to AVS because AVN is closed but i chose to hold out until they opened, kind of a let down because it's "closed until further notice".
I talked to them yesterday and there are now 8 spots for NCM SEP for AVN's. Maybe i can get a shot at that but by the time i get my application in for civy schooling those spots might be gone.... but ill try anyway.


----------



## Fatmike_011 (26 Apr 2009)

I just heard from a friend trying to enrol that no more Avn's are being hired this year. If this is the case is the trade still not allowing People to OT or just so backed up on training, as i got out of Borden a year ago i know that place is packed with students, some people waited up to 6 months for a course.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (28 Apr 2009)

i understand its not that AVN is closed..its that AVS is more open..does that make sense? AVN is short, but AVS is at a lower strength, percentage wise.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Apr 2009)

Fatmike_011 said:
			
		

> I just heard from a friend trying to enrol that no more Avn's are being hired this year. If this is the case is the trade still not allowing People to OT or just so backed up on training, as i got out of Borden a year ago i know that place is packed with students, some people waited up to 6 months for a course.



NO trade is absolutely closed for OTs out.  However, limits are placed on how many people can OT out of a trade based on the trade health (green, amber or red) and 2 key numbers used to determine MOC health, the TES (Trained Effective Strength) and PML (Preferred Manning Level). 

To determine the trade health, divide the TES # by the PML # and multiply by 100 to get a percentage.

Trades that are 5% or less below PML are deemed green, 5-10% below PML are amber, and more than 10% below PML are red.

Green trades are capped at 2% of the TES allowed to OT each FY, amber ones at 1% and red trades are capped at 0.5%.  (Unless this policy has changed, which I am not aware of)

Now, of course, CFAO 11-12 (InterNet link is not up at this time) is the governing regulation for eligibilty for ALL Reg Force NCMs to OT.

Specifically for AVN, based on the info available at the DIN link below for the 09/10 FY, AVS #s are:

TES - 2619
PML - 2977

MOC health - 88% (red).

OT outcap # - 13 

On the link below (DIN/IntraNet ISS site), go to the Out Cap Plan - FY 2009/2010 link.

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmc/engraph/InServiceSelection_e.asp


----------

